# FR: although/even though + past tense -- bien que + mode & temps au passé



## agueda

"You didn't say a word to me even though you knew that I was his best friend, and even when I was limping throughout the whole march."

My attempt:
"Vous ne m’avez dit aucun mot bien que vous sussiez que j’étais son meilleur ami […]."

My teacher marked that "sussiez" is in a wrong tense, and now I'm guessing that the right tense would be "saviez"... Am I correct?
Also, my teacher advised me to use a different vocab for one of the "bien que"s, since I have two of them in a row... What would be a good replacement?
I appreciate your suggestions! Thanks.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Je crois que ça doit être "bien que vous sachiez", et que tu peux remplacer "bien que" par "même si" (even though)


----------



## geostan

Tu ne m'as absolument rien dit, bien que tu saches que j'étais son meilleur ami […].

This is based of course on the fact that there is no additional context provided.

[…]

Cheers!


----------



## Mezzofanti

While your use of the imperfect subjunctive "sussiez" is decidedly literary in flavour and would never be heard in speech, I think it should be pointed out that it is _not really _"a wrong tense". Current usage is to put the present subjunctive in place of the imperfect subjunctive. "Saviez" after "bien que" _would_ be wrong.

I'm inclined to turn the whole sentence round, while keeping the same meaning : "Vous saviez bien que j'étais son meilleur ami, pourtant vous ne m'avez rien dit […]."


----------



## itka

[…]
I agree with you Mezzofanti, but Agueda needs the sentence given by his/her teacher, so :


> Vous ne m’avez dit aucun mot bien que vous sussiez que j’étais son meilleur ami


_"Vous ne m'avez rien dit bien que vous sachiez/ayez su que j'étais son meilleur ami".
sachiez_ : present = you know it all the time, yesterday, to-day and to-morrow
_ayez su_ : subjunctive past = you already knew it, yesterday, when all that happened.
---> both are possible.
Agueda, as Mezzofanti said, the subjunctive imperfect is not a wrong tense. It is the proper tense... but never more used. Your sentence would be :
_"Vous ne m'avez rien dit bien que vous sussiez que j'étais son meilleur ami"_
This is perfectly correct but quite ridiculous ! Nobody would say such a sentence. Forget it !


----------



## radagasty

Mezzofanti said:


> While your use of the imperfect subjunctive "sussiez" is decidedly literary in flavour and would never be heard in speech, I think it should be pointed out that it is _not really _"a wrong tense". Current usage is to put the present subjunctive in place of the imperfect subjunctive. "Saviez" after "bien que" _would_ be wrong.



I am really loath to contradict a native speaker, but perhaps my comments, which are most likely wrong, might provoke reconsideration.

_Vous ne m’avez dit aucun mot bien que vous sussiez que j’étais son meilleur ami..._

I agree with Itka that both the present and the perfect subjunctives are possible, i.e., _sachiez_ and _ayez su_. I would go out on a limb, though, to suggest that far from being the proper tense, the imperfect _sussiez_ is, strictly speaking, incorrect.

To my non-native ears, the following are acceptable:

_Vous ne m’aviez dit aucun mot bien que_ _vous sussiez que j’étais son meilleur ami...
Vous ne me dîtes aucun mot bien que_ _vous sussiez que j’étais son meilleur ami...
Vous ne m’auriez dit aucun mot bien que_ _vous sussiez que j’étais son meilleur ami..._

or even

_Vous ne me disait aucun mot bien que_ _vous sussiez que j’étais son meilleur ami..._
(not sure about the imperfect in the main clause here)

but

_Vous ne m’avez dit aucun mot bien que_ _vous sussiez que j’étais son meilleur ami..._

doesn't sound correct to me.

Am I completely mistaken? I shall, of course, defer to native judgement.


----------



## itka

I think all your sentences are correct (although you should say "rien" instead of "aucun mot").
past tense or conditionnal in the main phrase ---> subjunctive imperfect in the second one.
*But, I want to underline one more time : the subjunctive imperfect is no more used. Learn it, understand it when you read, but never never use it !*


----------



## radagasty

I suppose my point really was that the imperfect subjunctive may be used after the imperfect, pluperfect, past historic and past conditional, but not after the perfect.


----------



## geostan

Something else I'd like to point out about the literary subjunctive forms.  Only the 3rd person forms (especially the singular) are ever used by writers. Since it is not a spoken form, it makes no sense to use the je, tu, nous or vous forms.

I can imagine a comedian using the forms for comic effect, especially to make fun of a politician, but I cannot imagine your ever needing them.

Cheers!


----------



## itka

radagasty, j'ai eu du mal à trouver un site où les choses soient explicites.La plupart du temps, on trouve simplement l'indication :
verbe de la principale au passé ---> verbe de la subordonnée au subjonctif imparfait ou plus-que-parfait

mais finalement, voici un cours où les choses sont détaillées ! 
Tu peux voir ici que la règle s'applique quel que soit le temps du passé considére.


----------



## Vachefolle

Personnellement j'ai eu des frissons (et pas des meilleurs!) en lisant 'bien que' + imparfait de l'indicatif. Et encore plus en lisant 'bien que vous sussiez'. Le subjonctif imparfait et plus que parfait sont de ces choses odieuses qui rendent le francais insupportable a ceux qui veulent l'apprendre. Vous pouvez tranquillement les oublier puisqu'on ne les utilise jamais, et apprenez a leur place des choses utiles que vous pourrez vraiment dire en France!

Cela exclut aussi 'le singe est sur la branche', Sentance


----------



## itka

Tu as sans doute raison, Vachefolle, mais il suffit de voir le nombre de questions à ce sujet sur WR, pour comprendre que souvent, ceux qui étudient le français sont contraints d'apprendre ce temps et doivent être capable de l'employer pour réussir leurs examens !

D'autre part, il faut bien admettre qu'on doit leur dire qu'il existe, ne serait-ce que pour qu'ils ne s'étonnent pas en le trouvant dans la littérature... Tout le monde n'apprend pas le français pour faire du commerce...

Pour toutes ces raisons, j'essaie chaque fois d'expliquer de mon mieux de quoi il s'agit, en précisant toujours qu'*il ne faut pas l'employer.*


----------



## fooz

Hi everyone, I'm trying to put this phrase into French and i'm not sure if I'm getting it right, I was wondering if someone could possibly help??

Even though moving(house) was initially a scary experience, ...
_Bien que démenager fut une experience intimidante..._

Am I right to use the subjunctive here? and would it read ok in French?

I would really appreciate your help!
fooz


----------



## Outsider

You are right to use the subjunctive, but the subjunctive of _être_ is either _fût_ (the imperfect; archaic nowadays) or _ait été_ (_subjonctif passé_ -- more common, I believe).


----------



## Maître Capello

The imperfect subjunctive is not really “archaic”, even more so in the 3rd person singular, but it is mainly restricted to literary writing. At any rate, you're correct that it is more and more often replaced by a past or present subjunctive…

_Bien que déménager fût/ait été au départ une expérience difficile/pénible, …_


----------



## Outsider

Maître Capello said:


> The imperfect subjunctive is not really “archaic”, even more so for the 3rd person singular.


More than once I have read native speakers write here in the forum that if you use the _imparfait du subjonctif_ when talking you'll sound ridiculously bookish. Granted, it's still used in literary registers, so "archaic" was not the best choice of words.


----------



## itka

We'll never end with that question of the past subjunctive !

You can find it :
written : in all sort of literature. Since the second part of the 20th century, most of the time, only the 3rd pers. sg is commonly used.
(My grand-mother, born in 1889, used to employ it in her private letters.)

spoken : In official speeches : General de Gaulle, of course, or André Malraux... Let's say until the 60's, 70's...Only in very formal circumstances and very scarcely in normal speech.

Nowadays : we often use it laughing. It gives to our speech a certain ton... It's difficult to explain, but I heard a little time ago my son (23) using it at the phone with a friend (same age)... to laugh, of course. LOL.

The modern authors sometimes use it at the 3rd person, but I never found another person in a recent roman.

My advice (I already gave it) : Imho, when you reach a good level in french, it's necessary to understand it, so you've better learn it, but never never use it yourself... I think it would be ridiculous.

If you begin to learn french, if you're not yet able to read our classical authors, if you wish to learn french to work in offices (not in literature) with tourists in hotels or restaurants, or merely, visit France and speak with the people, *forget it.*


----------



## Januarius

Bonjour:

My French teacher has stated that the conjuction «bien que» must *always* be followed by a form of the subjunctive, whether it concerns «la langue courante» or «la langue écrite.»

Mais voici deux contre-exemples que j'avais trouvés (tous les deux tirés d'une émission assez érudite de «France Inter»): 

«Bien que le roi et la reine d'Espagne étaient assez souvent éloignés de leurs parents dans la vie quotidienne...»

et 

«Bien que Henri IV, son père, était plutôt...»

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'offrir une explication?

Merci en avance


----------



## bloomiegirl

_*Welcome to the Forum, Janarius!*_ 

I think your teacher is correct, but not everyone speaks (or writes) French properly... especially when the imperfect subjuncive is called for.

_Quand même, il faut qu'un Francophone réponde... Merci d'avance._


----------



## marcolo

I confirm, and everyone makes mistake even the most talented genius...
Of course, your sentences should read 

«Bien que le roi et la reine d'Espagne *fussent* assez souvent éloignés de leurs parents dans la vie quotidienne...»

et 

«Bien que Henri IV, son père, *fût* plutôt...»


Nothing to explain, I am afraid ...
Mistakes occur, life is made of mistakes.


----------



## enJoanet

Hi...
I too think the subjonctif is _de rigueur _...!!!
By the way: how do you think we poor Frenchy feel when coming across sentences such as: "_I didn't do nothing."_

I think the reason why many people make this kind of mistakes is quite simple:_ l'imparfait du subjonctif_ being squarely outdated, people tend to substitute the subjonctive mood for an _imparfait de l'indicatif_ so as to keep some past notion...
Hope that helps!


----------



## Maître Capello

You have to use the subjunctive mood but not necessarily the imperfect. Especially the past sounds much less literary than the imperfect.

_Bien que le roi et la reine d'Espagne *aient été*…_

_Bien que Henri IV, son père, *ait été* plutôt…_


----------



## radagasty

Are the imperfect and perfect subjunctives therefore interchangeable, or are there situations where the imperfect is necessary and the perfect cannot be substituted?


----------



## Maître Capello

What do you mean by “perfect” subjunctive? There are indeed only four subjunctive tenses: the present, the past, and the literary imperfect and pluperfect. Note that the so-called past subjunctive (_subjonctif passé_) is the equivalent of the indicative _passé composé_…

Anyway, nowadays the past subjunctive tense is used in place of all “past” (i.e., as opposed to present) subjunctive tenses whether past, imperfect or pluperfect. In otherwords, in non-literary French, there are only two subjunctive tenses which are commonly used: the present and the past.


----------



## radagasty

By the 'perfect' and 'imperfect' subjunctives, I meant the _subjonctif passé_ and _imparfait du subjonctif_ respectively.


----------



## melon.

J'ai toujours pensé qu'on doit utiliser le subjonctif après les phrases comme _bien que _mais est-il d'accord d'utiliser le passé composé ici, comme la campagne publicitaire était dans le passé. La phrase complete: 
_Même si nos produits sont vendus dans toutes les grandes surfaces, la majorité de gens n’essayent jamais nos bières, et quelques personnes ne les connaissent pas, bien que nous avons lancé une campagne publicitaire, il y a 2 ans._ 
Merci d'avance


----------



## DearPrudence

No, you should still use the subjunctive. But you would use a "perfect form":

_...bien que nous ayons lancé une campagne publicitaire il y a 2 ans._

There must be more formal forms, but here is for the usual


----------



## melon.

Would it be more formal to switch the whole phrase around and say:

_Bien que nous ayons lancé une campagne publicitaire, il y a 2 ans, et que nos produits sont vendus dans toutes les grandes surfaces, la majorité de gens n’essayent jamais nos bières, et quelques personnes ne les connaissent pas._

It's for a report and needs to be quite formal.


----------



## Stefan Ivanovich

Le mode subjonctif est en effet obligatoire après _bien que._
Vous devez donc utiliser ici le subjonctif passé: _bien que nous *ayons lancé *...
_
Your second try is indeed much better. I would just remove the first comma, stick with the _subjonctif_,  and change the end:

_Bien que nous ayons lancé une campagne publicitaire il y a 2 ans, et que nos produits *soient *vendus dans toutes les grandes surfaces, la majorité de gens n’essayent jamais nos bières, et *certains* ne les connaissent pas._


----------



## Kamelie

I'm not sure which tense/mood to use with "bien que", if the whole sentence is in the past.
Example: "Il n’a pas pu résoudre le problème bien que la solution [étais, ait été, soit, fût] évidente à tous les autres."


----------



## Maître Capello

Après _bien que_, le subjonctif est en principe obligatoire. Le temps grammaticallement le plus correct serait le *subjonctif imparfait*, mais celui-ci est de plus en plus supplanté par le *subjonctif passé*, même à l'écrit. Donc:

_Il n’a pas pu résoudre le problème, bien que la solution *fût/ait été* évidente pour tous les autres._


----------



## xav

Plus précisément : on a la fameuse concordance des temps.

Si la principale est au présent (ou au futur) : subjonctif présent ou passé composé selon que l'action correspondante est simultanée ou antérieure :

_Il n'arrive/n'arrivera pas à résoudre le problème bien que la solution soit évidente pour tous les autres
Il n'arrive/n'arrivera pas à résoudre le problème bien que la solution ait été_ (précédemment) _évidente pour tous les autres_

Si la principale est au passé, subjonctif imparfait ou plus-que-parfait selon que l'action correspondante était simultanée ou antérieure :

_Il n'arrivait pas/n'arriva pas/n'est pas arrivé/n'était pas arrivé à résoudre le problème bien que la solution fût évidente pour tous les autres
Il n'arrivait pas/n'arriva pas/n'est pas arrivé/n'était pas arrivé à résoudre le problème bien que la solution eût été_ (précédemment) _évidente pour tous les autres
_
Inutile de dire que ce subjonctif plus-que-parfait, trop parfait sans doute, n'est plus guère employé...


----------



## Fred_C

Xav :
J'ai bien peur que la règle que vous expliquez ne soit valable que pour les subordonnée complétives.
Ici, notre subordonnée introduite par "bien que" n'est pas complétive, elle est circonstancielle, et ça change tout.

Dans une circonstancielle, on ne choisit pas l'imparfait du subjonctif par souci de concordance avec le temps de la principale, si elle lui est simultanée, on le choisit parce qu'elle exprime une action dans le passé, tout simplement, et on détermine la différence entre l'imparfait du subjonctif et le passé du subjonctif selon les mêmes critères qui nous permettent de déterminer la différence entre l'imparfait et le passé composé dans une proposition à l'indicatif.

Votre explication est juste en revanche pour des phrases comme :
Je veux qu'il vienne,
Je voulais qu'il vînt,
Je veux qu'il soit venu,
Je voulais qu'il fût venu.

Car il s'agit ici de complétives.


----------



## xav

Mais c'est bien de la concordance des temps ! On ne peut pas envisager que la subordonnée soit au présent, même si l'action a lieu simultanément dans la principale et la subordonnée.


----------



## Fred_C

Non.
Il y a une différence fondamentale entre le fait de choisir un temps du passé librement parce que l'action décrite se déroule dans le passé et choisir un temps grammatical parce qu'une certaine règle de concordance des temps vous y oblige.

Pour être plus clair :
Dans une proposition complétive au subjonctif, 
Vous choisissez l'imparfait si votre principale est au passé et si votre subordonnée ne lui est pas antérieure. (Je voulais qu'il vînt)
Vous choisissez le passé si votre principale est au présent et si votre subordonnée lui est antérieure. (je veux qu'il soit venu) 
,etc pour le plus que parfait...

Dans une proposition circonstancielle au subjonctif,
vous choisissez votre temps _librement_ en fonction de la date à laquelle l'événement se produit, et en fonction de l'aspect (imparfait/passé composé), exactement comme dans une proposition indépendante.
(il y a exactement autant de nuances entre "bien qu'il fût" et "bien qu'il ait été" qu'il y en a entre "il était " et "il a été".)


----------



## xav

D'accord et pas d'accord. Je me trompais en parlant de concordance des temps au sens strict. Mais on n'est pas pour autant dans la situation d'une proposition indépendante, puisque le temps de la principale colore fortement ce qu'on est en train de dire.
_
Je pensais à lui hier, bien qu'il soit absent depuis longtemps. _(aujourd'hui encore)
_Je pensais à lui hier, bien qu'il fût absent depuis longtemps. _(hier - il a pu revenir depuis)
_Je pensais à lui, bien qu'il ait été / eût été absent depuis longtemps _(il est revenu depuis)


_Je pense à lui, bien qu'il soit absent depuis longtemps.
Je pense à lui, bien qu'il fût absent depuis longtemps _? Non. 
_Je pense à lui, bien qu'il ait été absent depuis longtemps  _Hum
_Je pense à lui, bien qu'il eût été absent depuis longtemps   _Non
_
Je penserai à lui demain, bien qu'il fût absent depuis longtemps _? Non.
On ne choisit pas le temps de la subordonnée indépendamment du temps de la principale, et les règles se rapprochent de celles de la concordance des temps, en un peu plus souples.


----------



## Fred_C

xav said:


> _Je pensais à lui, bien qu'il ait été / eût été absent depuis longtemps _(il est revenu depuis)


Je ne suis pas d'accord. vous ne pouvez pas dire "bien qu'il ait été absent depuis longtemps, parce que la proposition indépendante "Il a été absent depuis longtemps" n'a pas de sens. On doit utiliser l'imparfait.
mais vous pouvez très bien dire : "Je pense à lui, bien qu'il ait été absent pendant longtemps", parce que la phrase "il a été absent pendant longtemps"  fonctionne très bien avec le passé composé."

Je dis que le choix est libre, parce que vous êtes libre de dire :
"Je pense à lui".
"Il est/était absent depuis longtemps",
et de relier les propositions par un "bien que".
Continuons :



xav said:


> _Je pense à lui, bien qu'il soit absent depuis longtemps.
> Je pense à lui, bien qu'il fût absent depuis longtemps _? Non.


Mais si!
Il est possible de dire : "Je pense à lui", ainsi que :
"Il était absent depuis longtemps", (et il est revenu, maintenant)
et d'imaginer une situation (très bizarre, je vous l'accorde) où le fait qu'une personne ait été absente pendant longtemps et qu'elle soit revenue maintenant devrait normalement vous empêcher de penser à elle.




xav said:


> _Je pense à lui, bien qu'il ait été absent depuis longtemps  _Hum


Non, ça ne va pas, pour les mêmes raisons que plus haut :
"Il a été absent depuis longtemps n'est pas une phrase correcte", mais ça marche très bien avec "pendant".



xav said:


> _Je pense à lui, bien qu'il eût été absent depuis longtemps   _Non



Non, en effet. pour les mêmes raisons.

Les raisons qui font que telle ou telle phrase soit interdite n'ont rien à voir avec la présence de la proposition principale.
Il n'y a pas de concordance des temps, sauf celle impliquée par la logique qui veut que généralement, des événements dans le passé soient empêchés par des événements également situés dans le passé.

Mais ce qui fait qu'une phrase comme 
"_ Je pense à lui, bien qu'il fût absent depuis longtemps"
_puisse_ sembler _juste sans l'être, c'est qu'on a perdu l'habitude de l'imparfait du subjonctif, et qu'on n'est pas vraiment en mesure de détecter un emploi fautif par rapport à un passé composé du subjonctif.
(Et aussi que de toutes façons, dans une langue moderne normale, on effectue de toutes façons le remplacement de l'imparfait par le passé dans les  circonstancielles. (mais par le présent dans les complétives, qui sont soumises à la concordance, elles.))


----------



## kazzazarazza

Hey, I am trying to say:

-Although I was born in South Africa I consider New Zealand my home.

I know that 'bien que' takes the subjunctive after it, but I'm unsure what to do about the 'was' bit. I am thinking maybe the past subjunctive, but I'm not sure if this is the kind of thing you use it for. […]

-Bien que je sois née en Afrique du Sud je considère…

Thanks


----------



## madolo

kazzazarazza said:


> Bien que je sois née en Afrique du Sud


----------



## selurnomis

Sorry to be a pain with all these threads..

Just wondering, because I'm translating a narrative passage, in which tense you'd put this particular phrase: "when the coffee arrived, she poured it out largely and carelessly, although she took only one sip from her cup".

It's past historic for most, but do you still include the perfect subjunctive after 'bien que' for although? Does a perfect subjunctive-past-historic even exist?

"Bien qu'elle ait prit"?
or "Bien qu'elle prit"
or "Bien qu'elle ait pris"?

aaaaaaaargh!

Thank you!


----------



## Thomas1

In the time subordinate clause you would use passé antérieur and after _bien que_ (after adverbial subordinate clause signalling concession/opposition) le subjonctif plus-que-parfait:
Lorsque l'on eut apporté du café elle le servit ... bien qu'elle eût pris une petitte gorgée.

Le subjonctif présent and passé are rather not compliant with passé simple if you want to use them it would be better to employ le passé composé. I think it's better to use the composed forms to express the conclusion of the action.

Tom


----------



## tilt

Don't you rather think that taking a sip from the cup is something she did _after_ pourring the coffee?
The subjunctive _plus-que-parfait _doesn't make the right sense, then.

I'd rather suggest subjunctive _imparfait_: _... bien qu'elle n'en prit qu'une gorgée._


----------



## Thomas1

tilt said:


> Don't you rather think that taking a sip from the cup is something she did _after_ pourring the coffee?
> The subjunctive _plus-que-parfait _doesn't make the right sense, then.


Well, I was waffling here I must admit so you may well be right. However, can't the subjunctuve in a composed form express only a completed action not necessarily the one that occurred earlier?
EDIT:yes it can but it seems that only in the case of _avant que_, which exprimes anteriority, event though the action from the main clause takes place before the action from the subordinate claue. Thanks for pointing this out. 



tilt said:


> I'd rather suggest subjunctive _imparfait_: _... bien qu'elle n'en __prit_ _prît qu'une gorgée._


Le subjonctif imparfait requires the circumflex accent in the third person singular.

Tom


----------



## baghalykhanoom

Could someone tell me what tense (and mood) one would use after bien que, if the main verb is past (perfect, imperfect or pluperfect)? 

I believe in the present tense it would be:
Je sors, bien que je puisse rester jusqu'à dix heures. 

With the perfect, I would guess:
Je suis sortie, bien que je pouvais/puisse? rester jusqu'à dix heures.

I don't really know what to do with the pluperfect:
Il s'est fâché, parce que j'étais sorti, bien que je...?


----------



## Midtiti

"Bien que" has to be followed by subjunctive. The sentence in present is right.
In the second sentence, it gives: "Je suis sortie, bien que j'aie pu rester jusqu'à dix heures" and the third sentence : "Il s'est fâché parce que j'étais sorti, bien que j'eusse pu rester jusqu'à dix heures."

This is what the rule says. Actually, subjunctive is scarcely used in french, especially in oral. So you can say, if you're sure that no rule defensor is around, for the second and third sentence : "Je suis sorti bien que j'aurai pu rester jusqu'à dix heures." and "Il s'est fâché parce-que j'étais sorti bien que j'aurai pu rester jusqu'à dix heures."
Just, be aware that it is wrong.


----------



## Mauricet

*Past* subjonctive is scarcely used in French, not present subjunctive, still widely used also in oral.
Just replace _bien que_ with _alors que_ and you get it easy and right: _Je suis sorti alors que j'aurais pu_ etc.


----------



## mojoloco

Hello, i would appreciate any help on translating the following sentece...

"Although it was relaxing, it was too boring" 

My primary thoughts were that u should use the subjunctive, but its in the past, so the past subjunctive (passé composé) shud be used possibley, im not sure and would like some help as soon as possible.

my translation is "Bien qu'il ait été reposant, c'était trop ennuyeux"

thanks


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

I would actually use the imparfait for 'it was relaxing' or for any designation of a state of things. Like 'it was hot', il faisait chaud, 'it was lovely', il faisait beau etc.  That's if the 'it' is just the general state of things.  You could be talking about a film or a book or un stupéfiant!

I don't think you need to use the subjonctif imparfait though, maybe a Francophone will clear this up but I think it is a bit archaic these days, from what I have heard.


----------



## zolaaa

Hello,

Better to say : "Bien que ce fût relaxant, c'était ennuyeux."
The first verb is at "subjonctif imparfait" and the second at "imparfait"

You are not able to translate "it" by "il" if you did not specify before what was relaxing...

(and your attempt : "bien qu'il ait été reposant" is not "subjonctif passé composé" but just "subjonctif passé"  )


----------



## zolaaa

Depend on the context, here it is a good option to have a concordance of tenses


----------



## mrt32

Hi,

I've always had a bit of trouble with tenses and the subjunctive, so I thought that I'd try and clear it up once and for all with you lovely people.

I want to say the following, and I know that purely grammatically speaking it should take an imperfect subjunctive, but since that this is increasingly to be avoided in writing as well as in speech I'm stumped:

"Bien qu'au début de sa carrière, Voltaire (exprimer) un certain optimisme à propos du bonheur de l'homme civilisé..."

Should 'exprimer' here be in the present subjunctive (exprime), or because it is a third person verb, left in the imperfect (exprimât)? Or is there even a case for using the perfect subjunctive (ait exprimé)?

As you can see I really have no idea what rules should be followed in this instance if a subjunctive is unavoidable!

Thanks!


----------



## Gil

"exprime" and "ait exprimé" are both possible.  It depends on the next verb.


----------



## itka

BTW, your attempts are all correct.
_"Bien qu'au début de sa carrière, Voltaire exprime un certain optimisme à propos du bonheur de l'homme civilisé..."
_
_"Bien qu'au début de sa carrière, Voltaire ait exprimé un certain optimisme à propos du bonheur de l'homme civilisé..."_
Present or past subjunctive are usually used in such case with meanings quite identical. Sorry my English is not good enough to give you the subtile difference between the two.

_"Bien qu'au début de sa carrière, Voltaire exprimât un certain optimisme à propos du bonheur de l'homme civilisé..."_
This would have been the right sentence, but... as you said, the subjunctive imperfect is no more used.


----------



## mrt32

How so? What's the sequence of tenses? If the next verb is a present:

Bien qu'au début de sa carrière il exprime un certain optimisme à propos du bonheur de l'homme civilisé, dans Zadig il cède au pessimisme. 

or if it is a past:

Bien qu'au début de sa carrière il ait exprimé un certain optimisme à propos du bonheur de l'homme civilisé, dans Zadig il cèda au pessimisme.

Is that the right idea?

Pas de souci itka, tu peux me le dire en français si tu veux...!


----------



## jennie21

I need to write a text in the Passé simple,

to translate 'although he didn't fight himself', should I put the verb in the passé simple, the imperfect subjunctive, or something else?

bien qu'il ne combattit lui-même

or

bien qu'il ne combattît lui-même

I'd be really grateful for any help,

J


----------



## doinel

Welcome to the forum jennie21,
Tu soulèves un vaste problème: en cherchant bien que dans le _dictionary lookup_ tu trouveras de nombreuses réponses. Sinon il vaut mieux éviter l'imparfait du subjonctif.
Si tu nous donnes la phrase entière, le contexte ainsi que le registre de langue, tu auras de nombreuses réponses.


----------



## jennie21

Merci beaucoup, doinel! La phrase entière est 
il participa á la création de maquis en Chartreuse et dans le Vercors, bien qu'il ne 
combattit pas lui-même. 

le contexte est une rédaction sur l'abbé Pierre et le registre est académique. J'ai cherché dans le dictionnaire mais j'ai pas trouvé des réponses concernant le passé simple.


----------



## itka

_"Bien qu'il n'ait pas combattu lui-même, il participa à la création de maquis en Chartreuse et dans le Vercors."_


----------



## doinel

Bien itka,
Ou ' bien qu'il n'ait pas pris part aux combats' ou si l'on veut éviter le subjonctif,
sans prendre lui même part aux combats, il oeuvra à la création du maquis...


----------



## Thomas1

Bienvenu sur le forum, Jennie, 

Si vous voulez vraiment garder la concordance entre les deux parties de la phrase, il faut utiliser le subjonctif plus-que-parfait :
_"Bien qu'il n'eût pas combattu lui-même, il participa à la création de maquis en Chartreuse et dans le Vercors."_
Cela marche dans la langue littéraire. Sinon, utilisez la phrase donnée par Itka.


----------



## doinel

Je ne suis pas certaine que le subjonctif plus-que-parfait soit utile ici, car il n'y a pas d'antériorité de l'action fight par rapport à l'idée de la création du maquis.
Optons pour le choix d'ikta


----------



## lefrancophile

Bon, je ne savais pas où mettre cette question mais à la fin je me suis dit que ce serait mieux ici.

"Even though they were the best team, they lost."

"Bien qu'ils _aient été_ la meilleure équipe, ils ont perdu."
"Bien qu'ils _soient_ la meilleure équipe, ils ont perdu."
"Bien qu'ils _étaient_ la meilleure équipe, ils ont perdu."

Qu'est-ce que vous utilisez pour les phrases exigeant le subjonctif quand on parle d'un événement dans le passé?

Merci.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Bien qu'ils aient été la meilleure équipe, ils ont perdu."
-> Oui, sous entendu, ils ne sont plus la meilleure équipe.
"Bien qu'ils soient la meilleure équipe, ils ont perdu."
-> Bizarre mais acceptable, sous entendu, ils étaient et sont encore la meilleure équipe, mais ils ont quand même échoué.
"Bien qu'ils étaient la meilleure équipe, ils ont perdu."
-> A priori contre nature mais ne me choque pas, ils étaient la meilleure équipe au moment de l'échec, mais le sont-ils encore ? On ne sait pas ! Bien que + indicatif présent certes non, mais avec un indicatif imparfait j'ai un doute dans la mesure où l'on n'utilise plus guère l'imparfait du subjonctif à l'oral... Je suis curieux de connaître l'avis des autres natifs ?

Au lu de la phrase anglaise, je traduirais par la première ou la troisième proposition . Sauf dans un contexte littéraire où je pencherais pour 
Bien qu'ils fussent la meilleure équipe, ils ont perdu."


----------



## meandthemoon

I wonder if anyone can help me,
I am trying to translate the sentence 'Although he was not a great friend...', using the phrase 'bien que'. I am aware that this phrase usually takes a subjunctive, but in this case this would require an imperfect subjunctive which I believe to be quite rare in modern French. What tense/mood should I use in this situation?
I know that 'Bien qu'il   était un bon ami...' wouldn't be quite right as I have not used a subjunctive, but I do not know what is grammatically correct otherwise.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Barsac

Bien qu'il ne fût pas un grand ami... subjunctive, and meaning also that "he" is still not a great friend at the present moment.

Bien qu'il n'ait pas été un grand ami ... another subjunctive, meaning that this story is happening in the past, and not at the present moment.


----------



## Charlie Parker

I've been enjoying a movie dubbed in French. I was surprised to hear (and see, for I use the closed captioning): "Bien qu'il était la bonté même, il lui arrivait de s'emporter de temps en temps." Une femme parle de son père. Aurait-elle dû dire : "Bien qu'il ait été la bonté ..." ?


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Charlie,

Dans cette phrase, l'imparfait ne me choque pas, parce que je remplace automatiquement « _bien qu'_ » par « _même si _», qui est suivi de l'indicatif. 

J'imagine que _bien qu'il ait été la bonté même_ serait plus correct, mais perso... je ne le dirais pas.


----------



## itka

> J'imagine que _bien qu'il ait été la bonté même_ serait plus correct, mais perso... je ne le dirais pas.


Oui, mais tu es au Québec ! 
En France, ce "bien qu'il était" reste très choquant à l'oreille, même si, c'est vrai, il y a de plus en plus de gens dont la grammaire s'éloigne sensiblement de la norme.
Cela dit, je suis assez d'accord avec ce que disait enJoanet plus haut pour expliquer cette faute :


> I think the reason why many people make this kind of mistakes is quite simple:_ l'imparfait du subjonctif_ being squarely outdated, people tend to substitute the subjonctive mood for an _imparfait de l'indicatif_ so as to keep some past notion...



Il est certain toutefois que si j'entendais cette tournure, je me poserais des questions sur l'origine du locuteur : étranger, individu inculte ou personne ignorant volontairement les contraintes de la grammaire (des rappeurs, par exemple, ou des jeunes voulant imiter le parler des banlieues).


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Itka. Tout en y réfléchissant, je me demande si j'ai bien entendu la phrase ou si j'ai été rop influencé par le sous-titrage. Cela me surprend qu'il y ait des erreurs de grammaire dans le doublage (je veux dire la version française doublée) de ce film où on entend même le passé simple. Je suppose qu'il est possible que j'aie entendu "Bien qu'il ait été..." et que le sous-titre ait été erroné. Si quelqu'un ne faisait pas la liaison entre _ait _et _été _pourrait-on entendre _était ? _Je mentionne cela simplement comme une possibilité. Cette liaison me semble presque obligatoire pour éviter la confusion.

*Merci Nico. Est-ce qu'on perçoit une nuance entre les deux locutions _bien que _et _même si _ou sont-elles essentiellement synonymes ?


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> Oui, mais tu es au Québec !


 Ce n'est pas parce que je suis au Québec, itka (bonjour ). C'est parce que - je l'ai souvent dit - je n'aime pas le subjonctif.  
Je suis convaincue que des Québécois dont le langage est plus soutenu ou fleuri que le mien diraient « _bien qu'il ait été_ ». 
Moi, je dis « _même s'il était »_. 

Comparez (je recopie la phrase de Charlie) : 
_- Bien qu'il ait été la bonté même, il lui arrivait de s'emporter de temps en temps_
_- Même s'il était la bonté même, il lui arrivait de s'emporter de temps en temps_

À mon avis, le sens est le même et la deuxième option est moins lourde. S'il y a une nuance, je ne la « sens » pas. 
Une troisième option (un peu différente) serait : _Il était la bonté même, *mais* _...

Charlie, en réponse à ta dernière question, je dirais :
_- bien que = although _
_- même si = even though / even if_


----------



## lclarke

I want to say about a house I used to live in that "Although it was near the school, it was far from the shops."
However I do not know how to say "although it was" in the past tense. I know it is "bien que ce soit" in the present. 
Is it something along the lines of "bien que ce soirait"? or something on completely different lines.. 
Thanks.


----------



## Maître Capello

Because we usually try to avoid the imperfect subjunctive, we use the past subjunctive instead or simply use another conjunction such as _même si_, which requires the indicative.

_Bien que ce *fût* près de l'école…_ Imperfect subjunctive → only in literary writing
_Bien que ç'*ait été* près de l'école…_ Past subjunctive
_Même si c'*était* près de l'école…_ Imperfect indicative


----------



## geostan

I think one might avoid the issue with a slight change in structure:

Bien que près de l'école, elle [=la maison] était loin des boutiques/magasins.


----------



## jessicagu93

How would I translate "Although it was cold outside, the house was warm" into French?

My guess would be "Bien qu'il fût froid dehors, la maison était chaud."

However, I'm not sure whether the imperfect subjunctive should be used after "bien que".


----------



## janpol

"Bien qu'il fût froid dehors, la maison était chaud."

"Bien qu'il fît froid dehors, la maison était chaude / il faisait chaud dans la maison
fît = verbe "faire"
on emploierait plutôt 'fasse"


----------



## lbsatsat

"Bien qu'il faisait froid dehors, il faisait chaud dans la maison"
"Bien qu'il fasse froid dehors, il faisait chaud dans la maison"

Nobody says "la maison est chaude", it sounds weird


----------



## Maître Capello

lbsatsat said:


> "Bien qu'il faisait froid dehors, il faisait chaud dans la maison"
> "Bien qu'il fasse froid dehors, il faisait chaud dans la maison"


_Bien que_ requires the subjunctive. Using the indicative is non-standard.


----------



## kkyc1

hello, please could someone tell me if this is correct:
....bien que je sois née dans ce pays et j'ai grandi ici, je ne me considère pas complètement anglaise 

i'm not too sure about using subjunctives

merci!!


----------



## Donaldos

_... et que j'*aie* grandi ici ..._


----------



## LoremIpsum

Before I start, I should say that I'm sitting my French speaking GCSE tomorrow morning, so any quick help would be much appreciated. Anyway, I was looking to impress the examiner, and so I thought I'd put in some subjunctives. But through doing this I've encountered a few problems.

1. I want to say "Although I had planned to go out", and had originally penned this in as "bien que j'eusse planifié de sortir". This seems a bit forced though, and so I was considering changing to "bien que je planifiasse de sortir" in the imperfect subjunctive, but again I'm worried that this would seem a bit forced. Does anyone have any advice on this front?

[…]


----------



## Maître Capello

Hello LoremIpsum, and welcome to the forums! 

Since it is spoken French, you should definitely not use the imperfect or pluperfect subjunctives, which are literary. You should use the past subjunctive instead:

_Bien que j'aie planifié de sortir…_


----------



## parieur

Hi!

If I am writing in the PH, what tense must I use to follow "bien que"?

"Rousseau, the most liberal of the three, was in favour of the idea of republicanism, though Hobbes and Locke suggested other sorts like democracy and monarchy."

"Rousseau, le plus libéral entre les trois, fut parisan de l'idée de républicanisme,* bien* *que* Hobbes et Locke *proposent* des divers types comme la démocratie et la monarchie."

Thanks.

le P


----------



## Maître Capello

I would use the past subjunctive since your clause could also be in the pluperfect (_had suggested_) without changing the meaning:

_…bien que Hobbes et Locke *aient proposé* d'autres modèles…_


----------



## Dishyfishy

I want to write: Although there was a supermarket in the town, my mother didn't go there.

I believe that you need a subjunctive after bien que, but I have looked on the internet and haven't found much evidence of the imperfect subjunctive being used. My first attempt is:

Bien qu'il y eût un supermarché dans la ville, ma mère n'y allait pas

Is this correct? Would it still be correct in spoken French rather than written?

Thanks


----------



## Zampaglione

Bonjour,

peut-être que vous trouverez des explications intéressantes pour votre interrogation dans ce fil.

Quant à votre question, votre phrase est correcte mais c'est vrai que vous ne rencontrerez pas beaucoup de francophones qui écriront de cette manière. Utilisez par exemple un subjonctif passé plutôt qu'un subjonctif imparfait, ça sera un peu plus "naturel", *en particulier à l'oral*. => Bien qu'il y ait eu un supermarché dans la ville, ma mère n'y allait pas (jamais).


----------



## Maître Capello

Well, the past subjunctive would really fit only if the supermarket is no longer there…


----------



## Oddmania

You might as well use _Même si_, which doesn't require the subjunctive 

_Même s'il y avait un supermarché..._ (or even _Malgré la présence d'un supermarché..._, but let's keep it simple).


----------



## notters

Hi all,
I know that "Bien que" is followed by the subjunctive but I wondered what happens when the verb following it would customarily be in the imperfect tense? Would I still use the imperfect tense? Or an imperfect subjunctive?
I'm talking about how I often spoke in French with certain people, so it is a recurring action in the past. How would I then follow "bien que"?
My suggestion - "Bien que je parlais souvent avec des profs...."
Thank you in advance


----------



## klk1

bien que j'_eusse_ souvent parlé avec des profs... (imperfect subjunctive)


----------



## Micia93

please note that it is written language, nobody would actually speak like that (too posh!)


----------



## Aoyama

I would rather say "bien qu'il m'arrivait de parler avec des profs".
As for "bien que j'_eusse_ souvent parlé avec des profs", Micia is right, but I would also add that this (obsolete and pedantic) construction -with which you would have to use "professeurs" in full- would need a following verb at the simple past, only possible in an old fashion style narration ...


----------



## klk1

bonjour

"bien que" introduit  forcément l'usage du subjonctif, c'est la règle *actuelle*.
et dire que cet emploi est obsolète, je ne vois pas l'utilité de poser des règles et de "marcher dessus".

mais comme l'a bien dit *Micia*, cette forme appartient au langage écrit, c'est bien le cas dans ce forum où tout se passe par écrit.

un autre erreur courante est l'utilisation du subjonctif au lieu de l'indicatif avec la locution conjonctive "après que".


décidément, l'être humain est entêté et le restera jusqu'à la fin des temps.


----------



## Micia93

tu as certes raison Kik, tout se passe effectivement par écrit sur le forum ; ceci dit, il arrive plus que fréquemment que l'on nous pose des questions concernant un langage parlé, voire familier, voir carrément vulgaire, et on est bien obligé de proposer des suggestions en utilisant le langage demandé


----------



## Sindbad

"even though" pourrait ici se traduire par "même si", ce qui serait la forme la plus courante dans ce cas ?
"Même si je parlais souvent avec des profs..."


----------



## snarkhunter

klk1 said:


> bien que j'_eusse_ souvent parlé avec des profs... (imperfect subjunctive)


Oui... mais non !
"Bien que j'eusse souvent parlé" est en réalité le _plus-que-parfait_ du subjonctif (avec usage d'un auxiliaire).
L'imparfait du subjonctif est "bien que je parlasse".


----------



## LV4-26

Dans ce cas, la question est de savoir si notters traduit un roman. 

Toute autre considération mise à part, Aoyama a raison de dire que ce plus-que-parfait du subjonctif ne fait pas bon ménage avec la forme abrégée _profs._

Par ailleurs, je ne vois pas la nécessité d'un plus-que-parfait dans la mesure où rien, dans l'original, ne l'impose. Si l'on tient à utiliser le subjonctif, ce serait plutôt _bien que je parlasse_.

L'indicatif d'Aoyama après _bien que_ me gêne un peu, moi aussi (même si, le connaissant, j'imagine qu'il ne l'a pas choisi à la légère). 

C'est pourquoi, je proposerais _même si je parlais avec des profs._

EDIT: Sindbad m'a devancé pour _même si._ 
....et snarkhunter pour _que je parlasse._


----------



## klk1

merci *snarkhunter* d'avoir corrigé mon erreur
le subjonctif est et restera toujours délicat dans son utilisation.  

pour rester dans l'esprit de la question posée initialement, peut-être qu'un subjonctif passé serait moins fad*asse *au goût de nos amis "forumers" : _bien que j'aie souvent parlé
avec des professeurs..._


----------



## Lacuzon

Oui, j'emploierais à l'oral le subjonctif passé.


----------



## Aoyama

Il est parfaitement vrai que "bien que" est/soit theoriquement regi par le subjonctif, on devrait donc bien avoir "bien que je parlasse" ou encore "bien qu'il m'arrivasse de parler ...". Mais ... En fait, la construction est peut-etre a eviter et a remplacer ... (je ne peux mettre les accents, le post s'efface).


----------



## Maître Capello

En effet, si les subjonctifs imparfait et plus-que-parfait sont presque totalement inusités à l'oral de nos jours, l'indicatif après _bien que_ est lui incorrect.

On peut en revanche employer le subjonctif passé: _Bien que j'*aie* souvent *parlé* avec des professeurs…_
ou avoir recours à _même si_ comme déjà dit plus haut: _*Même si* je parlais souvent avec des professeurs…_

Remarque: Écrire _prof_ au lieu de _professeur_ est très mal vu par beaucoup de personnes. C'est en tout cas incompatible avec l'emploi du subjonctif imparfait ou plus-que-parfait comme déjà relevé par Aoyama et LV4-26.

Voir également les discussions suivantes:
FR: although X would (conditional) - bien que + mode (subjonctif / indicatif / conditionnel)
Bien que + mode (subjonctif / indicatif / conditionnel) - forum Français Seulement


----------



## Aoyama

Maître Capello said:


> On peut en revanche employer le subjonctif passé: _Bien que j'*aie* souvent *parlé* avec des professeurs…_


absolument, surtout que le "aie" ne sonnera pas comme un subjonctif mais comme un passé composé (qui serait faux, nous sommes d'accord).


----------



## Lacuzon

Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord aoyama, car à d'autres personnes je dirais bien dans ce cas :

Bien que nous ayons souvent parlé (je ne dirais pas bien que nous avons souvent parlé).
Bien qu'ils aient souvent parlé (je ne dirais pas bien qu'ils ont souvent parlé).


----------



## Aoyama

Encore une fois, "bien que" gouverne le subjonctif, c'est incontournable. Ce que l'on peut discuter, c'est l'emploi contemporain du subjonctif dans un contexte normal et oral (surtout quand on utilise l'abréviation prof, voir les remarques plus haut). Donc tu as tout à fait raison dans tes deux exemples. Maintenant, me faisant l'avocat du diable, car je considère que les "barbarismes" ont aussi leur place, une tournure (fautive, on le répète) telle que "bien que nous en avons souvent parlé", peut s'entendre. C'est encore une fois le problème du subjonctif, requis, mais que l'on s'emploie à éviter car il est "passé". C'est une tendance, on peut la déplorer.


----------



## klk1

bonjour à tous
je reviens sur ce sujet du plus-que-parfait du subjonctif qui continue de me tracasser.

après vérification,"que j'*eusse* souvent parlé..." est bien un imparfait du subjonctif ;
 le plus-que-parfait du subjonctif donnerait ceci : "bien que j'*eusse eu* souvent parlé..."

une confirmation ou infirmation sera la bienvenue,*snarkhunter*


----------



## Maître Capello

klk1 said:


> après vérification,"que j'*eusse* souvent parlé..." est bien un imparfait du subjonctif


 Je ne sais pas où tu as vérifié, mais c'est incorrect: _j'eusse parlé_ est un plus-que-parfait du subjonctif. En effet, il s'agit du verbe _parler_ et non du verbe _avoir_…

Voir par exemple notre conjugueur.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

_j'eusse (souvent) parlé _est bien un plus-que-parfait du subjonctif, l'imparfait est _je parlasse_.

Attention à ne pas oublier le participe passé :
Bien que j'eusse le temps : imparfait du subjonctif
Bien que j'eusse eu le temps : Plus-que-parfait du subjonctif
Bien que je parlasse : imparfait du subjonctif
Bien que j'eusse parlé : Plus-que-parfait du subjonctif
Bien que j'eusse eu parlé : Plus-que-parfait surcomposé du subjonctif

_J'eusse eu souvent parlé _est un plus-que-parfait surcomposé du subjonctif.


----------



## klk1

encore une fois, je suis à côté de la plaque

merci *Maître Capello*


----------



## rshipan

Bonjour,


Je veux traduire cette phrase: "Even though there only used to be one option for conjugal life, marriage, there are now several."

Mon essai: "Bien qu'il n'y ait eu qu'un choix pour la vie conjugale, le mariage, il y en a maintenant plusieurs."

Je traduirais "There only used to be" comme "Il n'y avait que" mais je ne suis pas sûre ce que je dirais avec "bien que" parce que c'est suivi par le subjonctif. Est-ce qu'il y a un subjonctif imparfait? Ou est-ce que j'utiliserais le subjonctif passé?


Merci en avance!


----------



## Seeda

Bonsoir,

L'emploi de l'imparfait du subjonctif est acceptable ici : tout comme l'imparfait de l'indicatif, il peut décrire un fait vrai dans le passé.

On aurait alors : _Bien qu'il n'y *eût*, autrefois, qu'un.._

Toutefois de nos jours, on évite ce temps. Il vaut mieux changer la tournure de phrase afin de pouvoir utiliser l'indicatif.


----------



## martinjm

Bonjour à tous!

Comment traduit-on le subjonctif dans le passé? Par example, je veux dire: They threw him in jail although he was sick. Je l'ai traduis comme 'Ils l'ont jeté en prison bien qu'il soit (était?) malade.

Aidez-moi svp!


----------



## janpol

_lls le jetèrent en prison bien qu'il fût malade._


----------



## Maître Capello

The imperfect subjunctive is however not used in modern French—except in literary writing. We would therefore use the past subjunctive instead:

_Il l'ont jeté en prison bien qu'il *ait été* malade._​ 
Note that if he is still sick, you should use the present subjunctive:

_Il l'ont jeté en prison bien qu'il *soit* malade._​


----------



## Paciente

Hello,
je tombe sur ce fil mais apporte cette info complémentaire.

Grévisse, §1150

b) Si le subjonctif est le mode régulier, on constate que l'*indicatif* ( y compris le conditionnel) est fréquent dans la langue parlée. Il n'est pas si rare dans la langue écrite, surtout dans les concessives introduites par une véritable conjonction (§ 1148 : bien que). Certains auteurs peuvent subir l'influence de la langue parlée (cela est voulu dans les romans champêtres de George Sand), mais d'autres se réclameraient plutôt de l'usage classique et de la tradition.

L'indicatif n'est donc pas *faux* quand il s'agit de langue parlée ou d'imparfaits du subjonctif rares et/ou pas très beaux.


----------



## tr123

Hello,

I need some help translating this phrase in to French, the sentence is:
"Though they had the same colouring and were sometimes mistaken for brother and sister..."

I had this:
"Bien qu’ils avaient la même coloration […]"

Would this be an appropriate way to say it? […] Does avaient need to be a subjunctive or is it Ok in the indicative?

Thanks!


----------



## VanOo

[…]

Indicative can be correct but subjonctif may be more natural, I think:

"Bien qu’ils aient eu le même teint..."


----------



## tr123

Does the imperfect subjunctive not get used in French?


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

I wouldn't say _Bien qu'ils aient eu le même teint..._ It sounds like a* one-off event*, as though you said _Although they obtained the same colouring._ Here, you're describing something, you really need the Imparfait tense.

I think the Imperfect subjunctive would be correct here, indeed, although it'd sound quite literary. Honestly, you'd be better off using _Même si_ + indicative instead of _Bien que_ + subjunctive.


----------



## Maître Capello

See also bien que + mode (subjonctif / indicatif / conditionnel) in the Français Seulement forum.


----------



## tr123

So do you think 'Même s'ils avaient le même teint...' would be the best option?


----------



## Maître Capello

I would say so.

_Même s'ils avaient le même teint…_


----------



## Mumblebee

Hi everyone,

I’m writing a film review and I want to say:
« I had never heard of the film before even though, at the time, I went to the cinema often ». (I am referring to my childhood when my family used to go the cinema every month or so)
I am unsure as to whether I should use the subjunctive in the présent or in the passé after “bien que”?

  "C’était un film dont je n’avais jamais entendu parler auparavant, bien que *j’aille,* fréquemment, au cinéma en ce temps-là*".*

  "C’était un film dont je n’avais jamais entendu parler auparavant, bien que  *je **sois** allée**,* fréquemment, au cinéma en ce temps-là".

  Any help would be much appreciated.
Thanks.
Lucy.


----------



## SwissPete

Welcome to the forum, Mumblebeee.

Je dirais : « C’était un film dont je n’avais jamais entendu parler auparavant, bien que *j’allais* fréquemment au cinéma en ce temps-là.

Mais ne me demande pas pourquoi ! 

Note that I dropped the two commas on either side of _fréquemment_.


----------



## janpol

... bien que j'allasse... mais l'imparfait du subjonctif "fait" pédant.
Alors, je te conseille "que je sois allée"


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes, you should definitely use the past subjunctive in this case:

_bien que  je *sois allée* fréquemment au cinéma_


----------



## eb73790

Bonsoir,

Je voudrais dire: *Even though I was tired*, I was able to speak quite fluently.

Bien que j'étais fatigué, [...] ?

Merci d'avance,

Enya


----------



## Itisi

Bien que je fusse fatigué,

See: bien que + mode (subjonctif / indicatif / conditionnel)


----------



## Chimel

But "Bien que j'étais fatigué..." tends to be accepted in everyday oral French (although grammatically not correct) as "je fusse" (subjonctif imparfait) is very rare nowadays.

Or try to avoid the problem:
Même si j'étais fatigué...
Malgré ma fatigue...
J'étais fatigué et pourtant...


----------



## Micia93

you can also say : "bien que fatiguée ..." (but I admit that "malgré ma fatigue" is more natural )


----------



## normanok

S'il s'agit d'un texte très littéraire, un peu ancien (XIXè par exemple), alors "je fusse" est bien adapté.
Si c'est un texte moderne et d'une tenue littéraire standard, alors les suggestions de Micia93 me paraissent parfaites, de même que celles de Chimel.
Donc : embarras du choix. Le contexte peut peut-être aider.


----------



## pepper1

Pour dire "Although I was only 8 years old at the time...", l'imparfait du subjonctif -> que j'eusse - s'emploierait-il dans cette situation?... Ça marche?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Itisi

Nice/unusual to see such fine French!


----------



## VanOo

It is indeed the right tense and mode to use. It sounds, however, very classy/literally. Unless you're looking for this style, most French would say:
Malgré mon âge
Malgré mes huit ans


----------



## Maître Capello

The others are right: the imperfect subjunctive is nowadays literary and never used in common speech. If you want to use the _bien que_ or _quoique_ structure, you may use the imperfect indicative, but many grammars don't recommend this use. As workaround you may use _même si_, which requires the indicative:

_même si je n'avais que huit ans à l'époque_

See also:
FR: Usage du subjonctif imparfait - Imperfect subjunctive usage
bien que + mode (subjonctif / indicatif / conditionnel)
and the numerous threads about "although" as well.


----------



## snarkhunter

Sans aller jusqu'à l'_imparfait du subjonctif_ (effectivement trop connoté désormais), "Bien que je n'_aie eu_ que huit ans à l'époque" serait tout à fait acceptable dans le langage courant.


----------



## meme2

although some years ago marriage was important.....

bien qu'il y a des années, le mariage soit important....

Is this correct? It's from an A level essay on the importance of marriage. I tried googling, but couldn't find any similar enough examples.
Thanks.


----------



## [Kearz]

Hi.

"Il y a des années" means "many years ago"
To say "some years ago", it would be "il y a quelques années"

Pour ce qui est de la conjugaison, il faut utiliser *le subjonctif* (Edit)

"bien qu'il y a quelques années, le mariage était important" (common French)
"bien qu'il y a quelques années, le mariage fût important" (Complicated French)


----------



## 0hisa2me

I understood we should use the subjunctive after 'bien que'.


----------



## [Kearz]

Hi. Yes you're right, the sentence in perfect french would be "bien qu'il y a quelques années, le mariage fût important".

But personnally even for an essay I would use l'imparfait because the subjunctif just sounds weird, but it depends on what level of speaking you want to use.

Anyway, sorry for the misinformation in the first reply !


----------



## Maître Capello

The subjunctive mode is actually required after _bien que_. You should therefore avoid the indicative (_bien qu'il était_). On the other hand, the imperfect subjunctive is literary nowadays. You should avoid it in speech and regular writing. Note that you can often use the present or past subjunctives instead, but this is not possible in your context. The best workaround is to use _même si_ instead because it requires the indicative:

_*même si* le mariage *était* important il y a quelques années_ 

See also bien que + mode (subjonctif / indicatif / conditionnel) in the Français Seulement forum.



			
				[Kearz];14207258 said:
			
		

> But personnally even for an essay I would use l'imparfait because the subjunctif just sounds weird…


Please don't confuse tense and mode. You actually used the _imparfait_ tense in both cases: the _subjonctif imparfait_ in the former case (_fût_) and the _indicatif imparfait_ in the latter (_était_).


----------

